# Sill Cover Trim Retaining Clips



## SGWBrown

Apologies if it's been asked before (which despite my unfruitful search it very well have!!) but does anyone have the numbers for the clips that clip the sill cover trim into place - the white ones. There's four of them, 3 of one size and a single larger white one - it's the larger one I could do with but the smaller ones look a bit tired and so if I can get those as well then I'd take the opportunity to replace them as well. Thank you in advance


----------



## silverbug

8N8853573 clip
8N8853573A bigger clip


----------



## SGWBrown

Thank you Silverbug


----------



## skolacz1961

Does anyone have a source for these clips, particularly the larger 8N8853573A? They are no longer available in the US from VAG.


----------



## droopsnoot

I presume you've seen this site: VAG 8N8853573A clip Audi genuine OEM part


----------



## skolacz1961

Had not seen that site, curiously it didn’t come up on any of my searches. Thanks for bringing to my attention!


----------

